# 2 Netzwerkverbindungen, Server wählt immer die falsche Internetverbindung



## kerze21 (26. August 2013)

*2 Netzwerkverbindungen, Server wählt immer die falsche Internetverbindung*

Moin,

Ich habe hier nen Rechner stehen auf dem WHS 2011 läuft. Läuft soweit auch gut. Nur muss der Server für 2 Netzwerke mit 2 Internetverbindungen arbeiten.

Wie kann ich einstellen das er z.B. nur die Internetverbindung von Netzwerkkarte 1 verwendet ??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Rouven


----------



## taks (27. August 2013)

*AW: 2 Netzwerkverbindungen, Server wählt immer die falsche Internetverbindung*

Hallo

Also wenn du das CLI öffnest (Windowstaste drücken und bei Ausführen "cmd" eingeben) kannst du den Befehl "route print" eingeben.
Nun zeigt es dir die eingetragenen Routen deiner zwei Interfaces (Netzwerkkarten) an. Jetzt musst du grad nach dem route print Befehl schauen (bei Schnittstellenliste) welche Interfacenummer zu deinem gewünschtem Router geht.
Zum schauen ob du das richtige hast, kannst du ja kurz den Netzwerkadapter deaktivieren. Dann sollte es nurnoch ein Interface anzeigen.

Die Defaultroute fürs Internet ist die oberste (0.0.0.0) und da steht auch der dazugehörige Gateway (Router) der im Moment verwendet wird.
Nun gibts du im CLI folgenden befehl ein:
route CHANGE 0.0.0.0 MASK 255.0.0.0 AdresseDeinesGateways METRIC 10 IF NummerDeinesInterfaces

Bei AdressedeinesGateways gibst du die IP-Adresse des gewünschten Routers ein über welchen das Internet laufen soll (Bsp. 192.168.0.1).
Bei NummerDeinesInterfaces gibst du die Interfacenummer deiner Netzwerkkarte ein welche du bei der Schnittstellenliste ansehen kannst (Dies muss die Netzwerkkarte zu dem Router sein mit welchem du ins Internet willst). 

So sollte es eigentlich funktionieren.

Ich hoffe es ist halbwegs verständlich erklärt 


Gruss


----------



## shadie (27. August 2013)

*AW: 2 Netzwerkverbindungen, Server wählt immer die falsche Internetverbindung*

oder ganz simpel geh in die Weboberfläche von Router 1 und stelle dem server dort die Internetverbindung ab.


----------



## taks (27. August 2013)

*AW: 2 Netzwerkverbindungen, Server wählt immer die falsche Internetverbindung*



shadie schrieb:


> oder ganz simpel geh in die Weboberfläche von Router 1 und stelle dem server dort die Internetverbindung ab.


 
Hab gehört lesen soll helfen 




> Nur muss der Server für 2 Netzwerke mit 2 Internetverbindungen arbeiten.


----------



## kerze21 (27. August 2013)

*AW: 2 Netzwerkverbindungen, Server wählt immer die falsche Internetverbindung*

Danke für deine Hilfe. Hat ohne Probleme geklappt 

Gruß
Rouven


----------



## taks (28. August 2013)

*AW: 2 Netzwerkverbindungen, Server wählt immer die falsche Internetverbindung*

Was mir noch eingefallen ist:
Bei Gelegenheit solltest du noch testen ob es nach einem Neustart immernoch funktioniert, oder ob du es bei einem Neustart jedesmal wieder ausführen musst ^^


Sonst könntest du die Zeile einfach in eine .bat Datei schreiben und nach dem Neustart ausführen, oder beim Start automatisch als Script ausführen.


----------



## shadie (28. August 2013)

*AW: 2 Netzwerkverbindungen, Server wählt immer die falsche Internetverbindung*



taks schrieb:


> Hab gehört lesen soll helfen



Was soll die freche Antwort denn bitte?

Man kann bei vielen Routern einstellen, welche PC´s ins Internet sollen und welche nicht.
SPrich wenn er im Router 1 sagt, dass Rechner XY kein Internet haben darf, dann bekommt der auch kein Internet sondern ist nur mit dem lokalen Netzwerk verbunden.

Bei Router 2 funktioniert das Netz+Internet dann noch ganz normal so wie es gewünscht war.

Verstehe nicht, was ich hier jetzt falsch gelesen haben soll?


----------



## taks (28. August 2013)

*AW: 2 Netzwerkverbindungen, Server wählt immer die falsche Internetverbindung*



shadie schrieb:


> text



War nicht böse gemeint. Dann hab ich deine Aussage falsch verstanden, dachte du meinst die ganze Internetverbindung an dem Router abstellen. Sry ^^


----------



## shadie (28. August 2013)

*AW: 2 Netzwerkverbindungen, Server wählt immer die falsche Internetverbindung*

Desshalb schreibe ich ja auch die Internetverbindung" für den Server" abstellen oh man ey.


----------

